# Putting weight on an immature dog



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

My now 4-month old mini simply wouldn't eat kibble until I started mixing it w NV premade raw. It's so easy to use. I considered switching to only the premade raw cause she devours it but to save some dinero I add in some high-quality, grain-free kibble for all life stages and mix it in real good. (or else she'll pick out the kibbles and leave them). Also try to give a raw meaty bone now and then, like a turkey neck. 

Finally, there was a post yesterday or the day before about Satin Balls, a doggie weight-gainer. try to search for it I posted a recipe my neighbor uses. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

